# The Grand Hotel, Kupari, Croatia PART FOUR



## stesh (Aug 29, 2009)

This place would have been "Grand" in it's day:-







Shell damage 
















Inside





















Down below






More to come in PART FIVE - Pelegrin Hotel

To be continued....


----------



## lost (Aug 29, 2009)

That looks pretty interesting, keep up the good work.


----------



## james.s (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice, the staircase is lovely


----------

